# His Dark Materials BBC series 2: The Subtle Knife



## Rivendell_librarian (Dec 7, 2020)

I wondered what people on this forum think of this TV series if they are watching it

Now I haven't read these books so I've come to this series fresh, not knowing what will happen next. *So please issue a warning if you're going to post spoilers.*

Also, with the Magisterium apparently being the "bad guys" then this trilogy (and Philip Pullman himself) is often described as anti-Christian. It's just living in England the idea of an all powerful Church of England doesn't work. What does work are powerful governments and multinational corporations. So for me it doesn't come across as anti-Christian at the moment but I haven't got to the end of the series and I'd rather leave that to the 3 series play out (end of 2021?)


----------



## Starbrow (Dec 7, 2020)

My husband and I are watching the series, too. Neither of us read the books. 
I don't think it is anti-Christian so much as anti- authoritarian church. The last episode I watched seemed to have some pro-faith elements. I don't want to get into details since I don't know where you are at in the series.


----------



## Rivendell_librarian (Dec 8, 2020)

I watched episode 5 of series 2 (The Scholar) last Sunday night. I think the visuals and acting in this series are top notch


----------

